# air ride vs. hydraulics



## low-cat (Sep 16, 2005)

i am new to the lowrider world, and i was wondering what you people who are educated in lowriding would say would be beter for a beginer to start with. i have a 91 mercury cougar, and i want either air or juice. i like the hopping of the juice, but my dad and his co-workers have done air-ride alot before at their shops, but have never done hydraulics, for cars atleas. it is a heavy duty truck and welding shop, but they have done the airride before, so i just wanted to hear a few of you opinoins and if you have any suggestions fro setups and prices (in canadian) that would be great.thanx


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Air is for BALLOONS!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes it is more difficult to install hydraulics in your ride but, where there is a will there is a way.

Why would you want your car to sound like a tire shop anyways?

Prohopper could help you with the right equipment


----------



## 87 LS Monte (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 18 2005, 05:50 AM~3836341
> *Air is for BALLOONS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes it is more difficult to install hydraulics in your ride but, where there is a will there is a way.
> ...


he's right go with juice


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I say juice also...


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

juice i had air ride and gave it away and now installing hydraullics on my truck


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

i have had both my ride now is on air my next ride (63 impala rag hopefully find out soon) will get juice.... i like both i think air is better for daily less weight smooth ride. overall i had problems with both but my air ride hasn't had any problems since i have gone thruoght it and upgraded parts and fixed the problems.


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

air is better for daily. juice is better for KICKIN ASS


----------



## ohioratrodder (Mar 4, 2004)

cp did my last setup and i drove it everyday with no problems, it was only 12 volt so i never charged batteries, did not take up much room and rode better then most air ride setups i have been in but. if both installed right they are decent for daily driving depends on what you want they have pros and cons but something can go wrong at anytime just be ready for it and know how to fix it


----------



## uncommon (Jul 19, 2012)

Any more pros and cons?


----------



## Julz (Aug 5, 2015)

You can the same hop sometimes even better with 1/2 inch lines and nitrogen tank on bags. If you wanna play with it more do juice. If you wanna hit me once in a while or just lift it and cruise do bags.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

Bags are fo **** :drama:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I had air bagged my 61 only lasted 2-3 months took that shit out sold it, 

Heres my 59 apache i am juicing now


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

IMPALA863 said:


> Bags are fo **** :drama:


listen buddy...why dont you just shut the fuck up ok? forreal, you never make any sense, nobody ever gives a shit about what you say and nobody ever even acknowledges anything you've ever said

just shut the fuck up man, do yourself a favor


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Both do the same job. Up. And down. If you want to be hopping. 3 wheeling, hitting switches, just go juice. 

Bags can do the same too. But hitting them like juice. Will not cut it long. U can go e.d.c and run a nitrogen tank.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hope you don't want that car for long. Get a rwd car for juice. If you do want to lift it go bags. That car has no frame


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Hope you don't want that car for long. Get a rwd car for juice. If you do want to lift it go bags. That car has no frame


It is rwd


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> Hope you don't want that car for long. Get a rwd car for juice. If you do want to lift it go bags. That car has no frame


You do realize this topic was posted ten years ago?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

Lmfao, shit


----------



## Dogtown254 (Oct 29, 2015)

So I wonder if he ever went with either option. 10 years ago or today, juice is the bomb. To me it's two completely different worlds.


----------



## celflex (Oct 19, 2015)

my daily is bagged and my nice day/weekend car is juiced. With that said im bagging my winter daily right now 

air gets old..... wait for air.... okay lets do fbss and wait for more air.... eventually you just use it at ride height and laying out. 
JUICE... never gets old. fbss 3wheel and smiles for days.


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

warning said:


> You do realize this topic was posted ten years ago?


:roflmao: 

dude should be about halfway done with that juice setup if he's going to the same shop i am


----------

